# Termination Of Employment Contract / End of Service Gratuity



## wickz (Jan 10, 2011)

ABU DHABI-UAE
my contract was for a period of three years which ended on last august 15 & my employer has extended it for three more years with valid working visa on my passport til 2013.

when i set off on my vacation (01-Sep-2010) he offered me an open ticket with two months of salary n the fee for my return ticket. after three months the employer informs me that i am to stay here until he informs me a day to return back as the business was slow. 
almost two more months passed (after 5 months Jan 3) and when i made contact, he announced that i have been dismissed and that he do not want me back in the country. 

does my visa expire if i don't return within 6 months?
is it possible for me to come back and stay there with this visa at least for a month?
how do i move to another job? 
can he block me from entering to the country?
do i deserve any End of Service Gratuity?
how it is calculated?
(my basic salary was AED1800, and my last salary was AED 4000/-)


----------

